# Which Y. Tanaka to get?



## Knivperson (Aug 26, 2021)

Im really considering getting a Yoshikazu Tanaka 210mm gyuto to replace my Konosuke HD2 210 mm. I have been looking at the blue dama steel one from JNS which looks nice. But there are several other options. Which one would you choose for best fit and finish and performance? Except a Fujiyama FM which I cant seem to find at all and not in 210mm. Steel type and cladding doesn't really matter as I think Tanaka masters them all rather good.

What are my options?

Thanks.


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 26, 2021)

If I’m only getting one, I’d say steel does matter and I’m going with the blue. Preferred heel height plays a factor aswell. I think if you’re buying tall, I’d go the Dama or kono. If you’re open to shorter, than hitohira and takada no hamono are options aswell. But honestly, you really can’t go wrong with him


----------



## MowgFace (Aug 26, 2021)

Do note, not all Takadas are Tanaka forged.


----------



## memorael (Aug 26, 2021)

If your into Blue steel make sure its blue super. Arms and shoulders above any of the other variations in my experience.


----------



## JDC (Aug 26, 2021)

memorael said:


> If your into Blue steel make sure its blue super. Arms and shoulders above any of the other variations in my experience.


If you are buying blue super, just buy R2/SG2. Notably longer edge retention and just a hair less sharp.


----------



## memorael (Aug 26, 2021)

JDC said:


> If you are buying blue super, just buy R2/SG2. Notably longer edge retention and just a hair less sharp.


Like you said a hair less sharp. Doesn't discolor, which is why blue super is cool. I have cut my fingers with really sharp knives twice that I remember fondly, one was blue super and the other was the unknown A type from aritsugu steel. Didn't feel a thing. Besides the resistance to abrasion is a real pain.


----------



## JDC (Aug 26, 2021)

memorael said:


> Like you said a hair less sharp. Doesn't discolor, which is why blue super is cool. I have cut my fingers with really sharp knives twice that I remember fondly, one was blue super and the other was the unknown A type from aritsugu steel. Didn't feel a thing. Besides the resistance to abrasion is a real pain.


Well, guess it doesn’t matter which steel cut you, what matters is you don’t do that too often lol. Yeah they need more laps when sharpening, but this is no problem at all compared to polishing.


----------



## memorael (Aug 26, 2021)

JDC said:


> Well, guess it doesn’t matter which steel cut you, what matters is you don’t do that too often lol. Yeah they need more laps when sharpening, but this is no problem at all compared to polishing.


I would suggest for non pro's something that they sharpen more often and get to know better. When I started with the knife bug at least 15 years ago in the epoch of knife forums, I bought a really cheap knife like 10 dllrs cheap.... and messed around with it. Knives are so personal that getting a super hard steel knife, is in my opinion a bad idea. Get something in the regular steels, sharpen, shape and see what you like. I still sharpen REALLY OLD SCHOOL, hamaguri, right handed weird Rael dragon style. I cut everything like butter for like a day if I'm lucky. I like blue super, AEBL or the swedish eq, and white steel in a fine grain structure version. I don't like VG10 or any of the other variations like sg2. I like the 52100 from kramer knives in the henckels version and the FC henckels version of AEBL. I like messing with other steels too, but those are my go to.


----------



## WiriWiri (Aug 26, 2021)

I typed half this message - the pertinent link part to another current Y Tanaka thread with plenty of recent recommendations here - before being distracted by some pressing Lego emergency on behalf of the 6 year old.

At some point inbetween this thread also seems to have taken a slightly weird diversion, so excuse me some slight awkwardness as I try to seamlessly segue the strands back together, bushy ‘tached anchorman style:
‘HEY, I like Y Tanaka‘s fine HT of both Blue and White steels, and I hear that there’s now a kikumori blue super Tanaka option on the table. But SG2 and Y Tanaka? I am not convinced that they exist, nor that there is any need’


----------



## Mikeadunne (Aug 26, 2021)

not sure y tanaka operates in sg2 etc. And it seems rare that he does AS though cooksedge has one that looks intriguing. @Knivperson fwiw I have tanaka in blues and whites and I would say I prefer blue. Just my preference.


----------



## memorael (Aug 26, 2021)

Mikeadunne said:


> not sure y tanaka operates in sg2 etc. And it seems rare that he does AS though cooksedge has one that looks intriguing. @Knivperson fwiw I have tanaka in blues and whites and I would say I prefer blue. Just my preference.


I like white best, but blue super comes in almost first place. This is only when it comes to fast oxidizing steels. Perfect combo, White for fine cutting, blue super for veggies and butchering and AEBL or Swedish stainless for acidic foods.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Aug 26, 2021)

JDC said:


> If you are buying blue super, just buy R2/SG2.


Where did you buy a R2 Y Tanaka?


----------



## Knivperson (Aug 26, 2021)

Any links where they sell y tanaka except for knifewear and JNS? How is blue with onions? Any bi taste? Better than White 1?


----------



## adam92 (Aug 26, 2021)

I never see yoshikazu tanaka R2, only white & blue. I was curious where to get his R2 as well.


----------



## tally-ho (Aug 26, 2021)

I think that R2/SG2 came in this thread with comments about steels "quality" in general, but not about steels forged by Tanaka.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (Aug 26, 2021)

This one of course 






WTS - Tanaka Yoshikazu Gyuto 270mm Blue 1 Dama


Recently bought from JNS......Unused Mint condition....This magnificent blade untouched by either Animal , Vegitable or Mineral ( Errr Stone ) Looking for £575 plus shipping of choice , I would Prefer a UK sale however EU and CONUS considered depending on shipping




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## JDC (Aug 26, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> Where did you buy a R2 Y Tanaka?


In Takefu? lol, no I was just following the steel quality discussion like the other member pointed out. But I'd take a R2 Fujiyama over Kaiju if that's offered in the future.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Aug 26, 2021)

To the original question. His knives run from lighter and more laser like the JNS snd takada ones which also tend to be at the upper end of the price spectrum. Migoto from Aussieland seems also in this mold, thought I don’t have one. As do almost all the Hirohira versions (Yohei etc ). To more middle weight thicker spines from OUL, Miura and Sugi cutlery. The cooks edge has one in blue super which I just ordered that seems to be beefier, taller, but it hasn’t arrived. Like 95% of his output is in W1, 2, B1,2. This Blue super seems a unicorn which is why I bought it. Another forum member mentioned that you can get a Y Tanaka to your specs via strata. If you are feeling cheap, and just want to dip your feet in the water, these Y Tanakas from Miura are a bloody steal on sale.









Japanese Chef Gyuto Knife - MIURA - Itadaki Series - Sizes: 21 / 24cm


This knife was forged by the craftsman Yoshikazu Tanaka, one of the best craftsmen in Sakai, Japan. Specifications Knife 21cm 24cm Blade Length 210mm (8.2...




miuraknives.com





The price is like 1/3 what you will pay for JNS or a Takada suiboku. I don’t have this gyuto only a 150 petty from the same line, and I would say it’s what I use about 40% of the time in the kitchen. It’s a joy to sharpen, razor sharp and you won’t shed tears if you bang it or chip it.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Aug 26, 2021)

But if you want super f&f and something that is close to the Fujiyama then the migoto or Takada suiboku is prob your best bet. You also might want to reach out to Bernal or Strata to get their take on best replica form the Fujiyama.


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei in blue 1 would be my pick for the finest in the bunch, but mostly because the higher end Hitohira handles are really something.

I have the JNS damascus blue 1 it's nice but quite small/light for a 240 even with an ebony rehandle and barely bigger than my Hinoura 210.

but my preferences definitely lean towards convex and I dont know if he works with a wide bevel sharpener who is sending knives out like that. if he does, ok that'd probably win.

as far as steel goes yeah I dunno AS is too alloyed for me personally would rather just stick with white 1/2 or blue 1/2. if I want an alloyed steel r2 is acceptable for sure.


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 26, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> To the original question. His knives run from lighter and more laser like the JNS snd takada ones which also tend to be at the upper end of the price spectrum. Migoto from Aussieland seems also in this mold, thought I don’t have one. As do almost all the Hirohira versions (Yohei etc ). To more middle weight thicker spines from OUL, Miura and Sugi cutlery. The cooks edge has one in blue super which I just ordered that seems to be beefier, taller, but it hasn’t arrived. Like 95% of his output is in W1, 2, B1,2. This Blue super seems a unicorn which is why I bought it. Another forum member mentioned that you can get a Y Tanaka to your specs via strata. If you are feeling cheap, and just want to dip your feet in the water, these Y Tanakas from Miura are a bloody steal on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, you just cost me 185 euros... 
The summersale discount code applies to it too. Crazy deal!


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 26, 2021)

I’m curious to hear if that AS Tanka is worth 700+. That’s crazy expensive


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 26, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Do note, not all Takadas are Tanaka forged.



yes, if you decide to go this route, please make sure you do your research


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 26, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Thanks, you just cost me 185 euros...
> The summersale discount code applies to it too. Crazy deal!



I just jumped on the same deal also


----------



## Delat (Aug 26, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> To the original question. His knives run from lighter and more laser like the JNS snd takada ones which also tend to be at the upper end of the price spectrum. Migoto from Aussieland seems also in this mold, thought I don’t have one. As do almost all the Hirohira versions (Yohei etc ). To more middle weight thicker spines from OUL, Miura and Sugi cutlery. The cooks edge has one in blue super which I just ordered that seems to be beefier, taller, but it hasn’t arrived. Like 95% of his output is in W1, 2, B1,2. This Blue super seems a unicorn which is why I bought it. Another forum member mentioned that you can get a Y Tanaka to your specs via strata. If you are feeling cheap, and just want to dip your feet in the water, these Y Tanakas from Miura are a bloody steal on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude you should be getting a kickback. I just pulled the trigger on a 240 too.


----------



## Delat (Aug 26, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei in blue 1 would be my pick for the finest in the bunch, but mostly because the higher end Hitohira handles are really something.
> 
> I have the JNS damascus blue 1 it's nice but quite small/light for a 240 even with an ebony rehandle and barely bigger than my Hinoura 210.



These are the two I’ve been eyeing for a while. One or the other will probably land on my board eventually. The weight looks quite light for both - how would you characterize them in-hand and cutting performance?


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 26, 2021)

Delat said:


> These are the two I’ve been eyeing for a while. One or the other will probably land on my board eventually. The weight looks quite light for both - how would you characterize them in-hand and cutting performance?



I dont have a Yohei, that's just the one I would buy.

the JNS knife is very thin with some convexity. it's not very authorative so if you like smashing a big heavy knife into your board (which, I mean personally I do lol) it's not the right knife. if you want a 220mm you can just cut and cut and cut and cut with then it might be the ticket. I dont work in a kitchen so for me even a bigger weekend type job is only going to result in me cutting for a short enough period of time Id rather just have some tank like a Mazaki, my Tsourkan workhorse or especially a Shi.Han, etc. 

basically it's a stiffer laser with better food release. you give up a fractional amount of that thinness but get a LOT in return. great knife and worth the money especially because they really are beautiful.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 26, 2021)

What about the B1 Kagekiyo?


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Aug 26, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> I’m curious to hear if that AS Tanka is worth 700+. That’s crazy expensive



It’s in CAD not US$. In Us $ it’s 20% less and equivalent to the other upper end YTs in price.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Aug 26, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> yes, if you decide to go this route, please make sure you do your research


True Nakagawa is forger for a lot of them. Which isn’t a bad thing. Either way you win but know what you are buying.


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 26, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> It’s in CAD not US$. In Us $ it’s 20% less and equivalent to the other upper end YTs in price.



even in USD they have it quoted as 760. That’s with their option to change currency in their drop down menu


----------



## Knivperson (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks you all.

So I'm kinda down to three 210's by Y. Tanaka:

*The JNS*
Blue 1, damascus
Length - 197 mm
Height at heel - 49 mm
Width of spine at handle- 3 mm
Width of spine above heel- 2,9 mm
Width of spine at middle- 2,3 mm
Width of spine 1 cm from the tip- 1,2 mm
Weight - 150 g
Ho-wood handle, buffalo ferrule

*Takada no Hamono Suiboko*
Blue 1, suiboko
Length - 202 mm
Height at Heel - 46 mm
Width of spine above Heel: 2.6 mm
Weight: 130 g
rosewood handle, ebony ferrule

*Sakai Kikumori*
Blue 1, damascus
Length - 201 mm
Height at heel - 45 mm
Width of spine at heel - 2,9 mm
Width of spine halfway - 1,9
Width of spine 1 cm from tip - 0,9 mm
Weight - 129 g
Ho-wood handle

I've had the Kikumori recommended by @shinyunggyun also for better fit and finish.

Just for comparison:

*Konosuke HD2, 210 mm*
Lenght - 203 mm
Height at heel - 48 mm
Width of spine at heel - 2,45 mm
Weight - 120 g
Ho-wood handle, buffalo ferrule

*Konosuke Fujiyama FM, 210 mm*
Lenght - 205 mm
Height at heel - 51 mm
Width of spine at heel - 3 mm
Weight - 156 g
Laurel handle

So the HD2 seems very close to the Takada, and the FM is closest to JNS, it seems.

Any thoughts?  Some other versions I should look into?


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Thanks you all.
> 
> So I'm kinda down to three 210's by Y. Tanaka:
> 
> ...



again, I still say go with blue, and either Fuji or takada. I have one of each and they’re both great f&f


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 26, 2021)

Keep in mind that different handles can have a significant effect on the total weight, thereby making comparisons by weight between knives with different handles a rather dubious affair.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Thanks you all.
> 
> So I'm kinda down to three 210's by Y. Tanaka:
> 
> ...



It's hard to compare knives just looking at dimensional specs (Length, width, height, weight). For example, on paper based on the measurements listed, the Kono HD2 is thinner and lighter than a Kono FM. However, the grind on the FM is much thinner and more aggressive behind the edge than the HD2.


----------



## Knivperson (Aug 26, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> again, I still say go with blue, and either Fuji or takada. I have one of each and they’re bother great f&f


How do you think F&F is compared to the kikumori?


----------



## esoo (Aug 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Thanks you all.
> 
> So I'm kinda down to three 210's by Y. Tanaka:
> 
> ...



Be aware that the weights can be wildly off what is listed. My FM White 2 210 was 117g (ho wood handle). It had been listed at around 132g on Bernal


----------



## FishmanDE (Aug 26, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> How do you think F&F is compared to the kikumori?



never held a kikumori, so I couldn’t tell ya. Never had the JNS either since were in the subject.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 26, 2021)

I came in late but I’d pick a Blue 1 wide bevel, Kagekiyo, Hitohira Kyuzo, Kikumori Choyo, Migoto. Not all the same knife but all the sharpeners are true masters.


----------



## JDC (Aug 26, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> I came in late but I’d pick a Blue 1 wide bevel, Kagekiyo, Hitohira Kyuzo, Kikumori Choyo, Migoto. Not all the same knife but all the sharpeners are true masters.


Doesn't wide bevels crack?


----------



## tcmx3 (Aug 26, 2021)

JDC said:


> Doesn't wide bevels crack?



really just depends on the specific implementation. if you use some finger stones to knock off the hard edge off stones it definitely helps IME.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 27, 2021)

Neither of my Tanaka did


----------



## JDC (Aug 27, 2021)

Sorry, I meant wedge, not crack, I’m probably drunk


----------



## Hamesjo (Aug 27, 2021)

+1 on the Tanakas Migoto carries


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 27, 2021)

Not saying you should buy it, but it’s also a Tanaka forged B1 with excellent f&f. 






SOLD - Kagekiyo Blue 1 Kiritsuke Gyuto 225 mm


Like new. Bought as a 240 from Miura in April. Actual edge length is 225. Used once only. Never touched stones. It’s more like a short line knife which I don’t need. Crazy thin bte (thinner than my Konosuke FM bte) especially the tip. Super nice handle, saya, and box. Asking for $450 all...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Ben.G. (Aug 27, 2021)

FishmanDE said:


> even in USD they have it quoted as 760. That’s with their option to change currency in their drop down menu


There must be an error with their currency conversion tool because that is the Canadian price that I paid. 

It is still expensive for sure. It might not be worth it for some people. For me, it checked all the boxes for a single workhorse knife that can do it all, so I splurged a bit. If you are looking for something thin, smooth and shiny, this is not it, but it is solid, straight and holds an edge forever


----------



## esoo (Aug 27, 2021)

So here is some thoughts:



Knivperson said:


> *The JNS*



I had this. It had zero edge out of the box, wouldn't slice printer paper at all. Once I put an edge on it, it seemed like a nice enough blade. Decent cutter, nice balance. A better sharpener may have made this more impressive, but it seemed "Ok". To me, way over-priced at the current pricing ($640CAD)



> *Takada no Hamono Suiboko*
> Blue 1, suiboko
> 
> *Sakai Kikumori*
> Blue 1, damascus



never had either. based on weights, I suspect them to getting into the "laser" realm. This mean nice thin grind, but you likely trade off some nice convexing due to the weight (less weight = less steel = less convex)



> *Konosuke HD2, 210 mm*



I love the steel on this - it is so damn easy to sharpen and stays sharp for a long time. Biggest hit on it is that the grind is very near flat (or it was on the one I had)



> *Konosuke Fujiyama FM, 210 mm*



You don't list steel, but I had one in White 2. 117g. It as a "meh" kind of knife. Laser in very hard steel. Very little convexing (but more than the HD2). Did cut well, but blind, I'd have a hard time choosing between it and a HD2. Hated the chamfer on the spine (as it made the actual contact point quite small). Found it a pain in the ass to sharpen, which was an issue as White 2 edge retention was "sharp, sharp, go grab another knife"

Given the edge retention vs sharpening issue, I would take a HD2 over the FM (based on the knives I had).

If I were to try another Tanaka right now, I'd get: Yoshikazu Tanaka AS Kurouchi Gyuto 210mm, but I have to say that would be a stretch. There are other smiths out there that I'd rather try for that price.

Like this: Konosuke MM Blue gyuto (chef's knife), 240 mm, Khii ebony -incl. saya-. Last one of this line I think available anywhere. Sharpened by Myojin (FM sharpener) but with more steel so you get a nice convex at the heel which he blends into a thin tip. They aren't as flash as some knives, but you pick them up and get the job done.

A Kono Tetsujin if you can find one is also a good option.


----------



## Knivperson (Aug 27, 2021)

esoo said:


> So here is some thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always appreciate your posts, Esoo. Last time, I ended up getting the YS-M because of you. Still have it, and love it. Sooo thin behind the edge. I kinda want a 210, since ive gotten af 255 since, but there are some nice 240ies as well... Kinda into the Kikumori by now, but we'll see. MM is beautiful I think, and I know your praise of it. Thanks mate.


----------



## Knivperson (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone. After persuation from @shinyunggyun i ordered the kikumori 210 mm blue 1 damascus from strata. Shinyunggyun Has tried a lot of different tanakas and couldnt recommend this enough and I was looking for a laser. Really considered the takada from carbonkc but it was sold out and also considered the 240 migoto, but it's a middle weight. Will post pictures when it comes. Thanks KKF.


----------



## iandustries (Sep 9, 2021)

Anyone get a chance to try the new Kikumori Tanaka stainless clad blades?









Sakai Kikumori - Asagiri - White #2 Stainless Clad - Kasumi - 225 Kiritsuke Gyuto - Black Lacquered Oak Handle


Brand: Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守 Smith: Tanaka 田中Made In: Sakai, JapanLine: AsagiriProfile: Kiritsuke GyutoEdge Length: 217mmBlade Height: 54mmEdge Steel: White #2 (Shirogami)Steel Type: CarbonCladding: Stainless KasumiBevel: DoubleBevel Symmetry: 50/50Hand Orientation: AmbidextrousHandle: Mono Oak...




strata-portland.myshopify.com


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 9, 2021)

iandustries said:


> Anyone get a chance to try the new Kikumori Tanaka stainless clad blades?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope but the info is sure confusing. Title say White 2 and specs say Aogami


----------



## olivers (Sep 9, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> Nope but the info is sure confusing. Title say White 2 and specs say Aogami


It just looks like a bit of sloppy copy / pasting. There is an Aogami #1 version also on the site which is more expensive with a fancier handle. I assume based on the price the knife in the link is white #2.


----------



## zizirex (Sep 9, 2021)

iandustries said:


> Anyone get a chance to try the new Kikumori Tanaka stainless clad blades?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kono FM with Stainless clad.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 10, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka x Yohei in blue 1 would be my pick for the finest in the bunch, but mostly because the higher end Hitohira handles are really something.
> 
> I have the JNS damascus blue 1 it's nice but quite small/light for a 240 even with an ebony rehandle and barely bigger than my Hinoura 210.
> 
> ...


Ditto that. The Yohei is exceptional. Visually stunning too. I find it better than my JNS Tanaka.


from a price-value perspective, Kaiju is the best deal in blue 1 at 600. But impossible to find. It is a truly amazing performer and gorgeous to look at

here is the Yohei


----------



## Knivperson (Sep 11, 2021)

That is beautiful, and I think it's cheaper than the Sakai Kikkumori blue 2 dammy 210 I got, right? Even though mine is just with a ho wood handle with horn ferrule.

I plan on getting a new handle - any idea who whould do it or were to buy one? Im in Denmark.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 12, 2021)

And where can one find the Yohei? Which rumor has it is Takada no hamono? Which is my fav gyuto?


----------



## WiriWiri (Sep 12, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> And where can one find the Yohei? Which rumor has it is Takada no hamono? Which is my fav gyuto?



It’s almost certainly a Takada and it’s a lovely blade, finished beautifully. Protooling in Aus seems to have stock again fwiw - decent price, with free postage iirc

I’ve also just bought a FM in White, which looks a fantastic prospect. Wary that I can’t really justify a trilogy of top notch Tanaka gyutos, so possible that I may move one on in a few months. That of course assumes I’m far more ruthless and less sentimental about my knives that I actually am.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 12, 2021)

Thanks I just ordered a 135 mm suiboku petty and the gyuto I have already from Nakagawa though Takada it’s not a suiboku. But it’s killer. Need a 240 Tanaka suiboku yet it appears to be a unicorn


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 12, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> And where can one find the Yohei? Which rumor has it is Takada no hamono? Which is my fav gyuto?


You can also find one at Carbon Knife co. It is the one I have - 270mm, but it’s edge length is 255. Comes in at 210 gm or so.

protooling also has one, but it’s much lighter, perhaps because of the Ho wood handle


----------



## iandustries (Sep 12, 2021)

DM Tsubaya on instagram. I just managed to get a Suiboku Ginsan 240mm from them and I m quite sure they ll have a tanaka yohei. If not you can get one from singapore here:









Hitohira Tanaka Yohei Blue #1 Kasumi Gyuto 240mm Yakusugi Cedar Handle


Detailed Specifications: Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) Smith: Tanaka Blacksmith 田中打刃物製作所 Producing Area: Sakai-Osaka/ Japan Profile: Gyuto Size: 240mm Steel Type: Carbon Steel Steel: Yasuki Blue (Aogami) #1, Soft Iron Clad Handle: Yakusugi Cedar & Buffalo Horn Ferrule Octagonal Total Length: 386mm...




kitchintools.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 12, 2021)

You probably need to act fast. It won’t last long.









Konosuke Fujiyama Blue #1 Gyuto 210mm Ebony Handle


Konosuke is one of the most exciting Japanese knife companies to watch out for their appetite to do things differently from the norm. The company is well regarded for its incredible attention to detail and performance when it comes to its products. If you are a lover of beautifully-made...




www.toshoknifearts.com


----------



## esoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> You probably need to act fast. It won’t last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost like a Kono record - 15 minutes later and still some there. Guess people aren't hot on the 210


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 12, 2021)

That's what I was thinking. 210 not as popular. Pricey too for a 210


----------



## esoo (Sep 12, 2021)

jedy617 said:


> That's what I was thinking. 210 not as popular. Pricey too for a 210



Given Blue 1, Ebony w/horn handle and saya, not that out of line given what a blue 2 + saya was last listed at CKTG. This is Kono after all.


----------



## jedy617 (Sep 12, 2021)

esoo said:


> Given Blue 1, Ebony w/horn handle and saya, not that out of line given what a blue 2 + saya was last listed at CKTG. This is Kono after all.


I guess. I'm happy with my white 1 dama 240 for $100 more


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 12, 2021)

esoo said:


> Almost like a Kono record - 15 minutes later and still some there. Guess people aren't hot on the 210


That 210 nakiri looks fancy though.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Sep 12, 2021)

Awesome thanks


----------



## esoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> That 210 nakiri looks fancy though.



It's only a 195. How fancy can that be?


----------



## OkLobster (Sep 12, 2021)

And... they're gone about four hours from hitting stock. I actually ended up picking one up myself but bailed since I'd rather (excruciatingly) wait for a 240 since those are more my jam. (Albeit I still have far too many knives to play around with in the meantime.) The White #1 nakiri was sold out a minute from launch at 12PM EST.


----------



## xxxclx (Sep 12, 2021)

Out of curiosity, how rare are FM nakiris? I don’t remember ever seeing them for sale at the usual vendors


----------



## esoo (Sep 12, 2021)

xxxclx said:


> Out of curiosity, how rare are FM nakiris? I don’t remember ever seeing them for sale at the usual vendors



When I did a search, I think the last time they made them was 2012/3


----------



## superworrier (Sep 12, 2021)

The 240 was gone at 9:01, even before the nakiris. Didn’t see it in stock


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 3, 2021)

Has anyone made a rough list comparing the various Y Tanaka grinds and sharpeners available? I am beginning to realize that I have quite a few versions (mostly lighter and classic Sakai, which I like) scattered over various blocks such as:
- Hitohira Yoshikazu Tanaka Yohei (Takada?)
- Konsuke Fujiyama FM (Myojin)
- Japanese Natural Stones Yoshikazu Tanaka damascus (Nakazima) 
- classic Japan Yoshikazu Tanaka White 2 wide bevel (Nomura)


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 3, 2021)

I asked Evan from Strata who sharpened the Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 damascus by Y. Tanaka, which I ended up buying. He replied the following:

"I do know who the sharpener is, but I unfortunately cannot disclose who it is per request of the craftsman and Kikumori. My apologies. Just know that they are very well respected, enough so in order to sharpen some of Tanaka's highest line. Perhaps Kikumori will disclose their name in the future."


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 3, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> Has anyone made a rough list comparing the various Y Tanaka grinds and sharpeners available? I am beginning to realize that I have quite a few versions (mostly lighter and classic Sakai, which I like) scattered over various blocks such as:
> - Hitohira Yoshikazu Tanaka Yohei (Takada?)
> - Konsuke Fujiyama FM (Myojin)
> - Japanese Natural Stones Yoshikazu Tanaka damascus (Nakazima)
> - classic Japan Yoshikazu Tanaka White 2 wide bevel (Nomura)



Isn't Yohei the sharpener of Tanaka X Yohei? But... Yohei is Takada? Why does all this have to be so mysterious - just say who does what already.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 3, 2021)

Ask Hitohira!


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> I asked Evan from Strata who sharpened the Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 damascus by Y. Tanaka


How is the grind of that line compared to others?


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 3, 2021)

Someone find out who kyuzo is...wonder if anyone will recognize the real name anyway


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 3, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> How is the grind of that line compared to others?


Haven't tried the others. I was advised by @shinyunggyun who has tried A LOT of different Tanakas. It cut's like nothing else - a "pure cutter" - but it's got a lot of stiction. Maybe it'll better with time and more patina. It's being rehandled right now, so it's not with me.


----------



## timebard (Oct 3, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> Has anyone made a rough list comparing the various Y Tanaka grinds and sharpeners available? I am beginning to realize that I have quite a few versions (mostly lighter and classic Sakai, which I like) scattered over various blocks such as:
> - Hitohira Yoshikazu Tanaka Yohei (Takada?)
> - Konsuke Fujiyama FM (Myojin)
> - Japanese Natural Stones Yoshikazu Tanaka damascus (Nakazima)
> - classic Japan Yoshikazu Tanaka White 2 wide bevel (Nomura)



Are any of these (or other permutations you're aware of) convex with a thicker (say >3mm) spine besides the FM?


----------



## superworrier (Oct 3, 2021)

The Sakai Kikumori Choyo from Bernal says it’s Tanaka x Morihiro


----------



## WiriWiri (Oct 3, 2021)

jedy617 said:


> Someone find out who kyuzo is...wonder if anyone will recognize the real name anyway



I thought Kyuzo is effectively just known as Kyuzo now - a student of Morihiro who apparently gets close to the old FM grind. See also Tadokoro. He may have an actual real name, but I don‘t think there’s an Kyuzo mystery compared to others

Anyhow, after my ongoing trawl thorough blades from Morihiro, Mjoyin, Takada, Matuyama etc I’m still not convinced that I’ve found a clear victor in the grind wars. In fact I think I may still like the work of the mystery sharpener on the Tsubaya Tanaka most of all, which is mildly annoying given that it‘s really the blade that kicked off my Tanaka fixation .


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 3, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I thought Kyuzo is effectively just known as Kyuzo now - a student of Morihiro who apparently gets close to the old FM grind. See also Tadokoro. He may have an actual real name, but I don‘t think there’s an Kyuzo mystery compared to others
> 
> Anyhow, after my ongoing trawl thorough blades from Morihiro, Mjoyin, Takada, Matuyama etc I’m still not convinced that I’ve found a clear victor in the grind wars. In fact I think I may still like the work of the mystery sharpener on the Tsubaya Tanaka most of all, which is mildly annoying given that it‘s really the blade that kicked off my Tanaka fixation .


Would still be interesting to know his actual name to pay attention to other stuff he does outside of Hitohira....unless he only plans to do for Hitohira.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 3, 2021)

Why all this secrecy? Whats the point?


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 3, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Why all this secrecy? Whats the point?



fair, on the other hand though, if that's what the craftspeople want, is it such a big deal?

sometimes artists just want to retain some level of anonymity. I'll be honest I don't really want my work's customers knowing my name, I've done that and I don't like it, so I'm sympathetic that these sharpeners may want to have some knives that they've done but don't bear their mark.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 3, 2021)

Is Yohei Takada no Hamono?


----------



## WiriWiri (Oct 3, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Is Yohei Takada no Hamono?


Almost certainly, or someone’s doing a damn good impression of all his signature touches


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Oct 3, 2021)

There are a couple of Y Tanakas I still have never touched. I have 8 now. Kyuzu, FMs from myojin & his predecessor, the Aussie migoto, kikumori and some of new custom odd ones from Strata. But to be honest the 240 Yohei I have and the Takada 210 are so damn good, I am not is a huge rush to complete the collection. I think the OUL line which is thicker at the spine runs a close second. Maybe when I get hungry to buy again. If I want something beefier for meat I pull out the Denka. Sometimes the Wat Nakiri. But the Yohei and Tanaka always make me want just cut some veggies.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 3, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> fair, on the other hand though, if that's what the craftspeople want, is it such a big deal?
> 
> sometimes artists just want to retain some level of anonymity. I'll be honest I don't really want my work's customers knowing my name, I've done that and I don't like it, so I'm sympathetic that these sharpeners may want to have some knives that they've done but don't bear their mark.


What's weird about that is most of the Hitohira craftsmen are already very well known in their own right. Like why keep Morhiro, Nakagawa, takada etc secret, they already have their own advertised lines for other wholesalers lol. I guess it makes more sense for someone like kyuzo which sounds like a craftsmen that people don't know by real name yet.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Oct 3, 2021)

I had one for sale in the BST… 






SOLD - Yoshikazu Tanaka Blue #1 210mm Gyuto


Selling a custom gyuto from Yoshikazu Tanaka. Only been used a few times, in great condition. I love the blue patina it forms - beautiful! This knife is about as sharp as any knife I own. The carbon-dated 4,000-year-old bog oak burl handle is unique and the best example of bog oak that I’ve seen...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 4, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> There are a couple of Y Tanakas I still have never touched. I have 8 now. Kyuzu, FMs from myojin & his predecessor, the Aussie migoto, kikumori and some of new custom odd ones from Strata. But to be honest the 240 Yohei I have and the Takada 210 are so damn good, I am not is a huge rush to complete the collection. I think the OUL line which is thicker at the spine runs a close second. Maybe when I get hungry to buy again. If I want something beefier for meat I pull out the Denka. Sometimes the Wat Nakiri. But the Yohei and Tanaka always make me want just cut some veggies.


Is that takada Suiboko?


----------



## tostadas (Oct 4, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Why all this secrecy? Whats the point?


Maybe his real name is Steve, and he doesn't want you to get him confused with the tech support guys from Comcast.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 4, 2021)

You also have a Steve knife? Mirror polished?


----------



## iandustries (Oct 4, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> I asked Evan from Strata who sharpened the Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 damascus by Y. Tanaka, which I ended up buying. He replied the following:
> 
> "I do know who the sharpener is, but I unfortunately cannot disclose who it is per request of the craftsman and Kikumori. My apologies. Just know that they are very well respected, enough so in order to sharpen some of Tanaka's highest line. Perhaps Kikumori will disclose their name in the future."



I've asked a few retailers myself as I own the wide bevel version, and the response I got was the same. The only additional piece of information that might be useful is that this sharpener is properly retired, so I think that rules out Morihiro, Myojin, Nomura, Takada, Kyuzo.


----------



## iandustries (Oct 4, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Is Yohei Takada no Hamono?



I can confirm this through my past interactions with Tsubaya and Takada's instagram account


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 4, 2021)

iandustries said:


> I've asked a few retailers myself as I own the wide bevel version, and the response I got was the same. The only additional piece of information that might be useful is that this sharpener is properly retired, so I think that rules out Morihiro, Myojin, Nomura, Takada, Kyuzo.


And laves who? Mine has got a polished angled choil.


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Oct 4, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Is that takada Suiboko?


Yeah.


----------



## iandustries (Oct 4, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> And laves who? Mine has got a polished angled choil.



That is the question! I wonder if anyone else in the forum has knowledge of highly acclaimed sharpeners that are now retired.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 5, 2021)

iandustries said:


> I can confirm this through my past interactions with Tsubaya and Takada's instagram account



Bernal lists the TNH Reika Gyuto in White 1 as Tanaka blacksmith but sharpened by Mitsuaki Takada. So you are saying Mitsuaki Takada is actually Yohei?

Mia that not taking the Sakai identify cloak and dagger a bit too far?

unless, Yohei’s “nom de guerre” is Mitsuaki Takada


----------



## iandustries (Oct 5, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Bernal lists the TNH Reika Gyuto in White 1 as Tanaka blacksmith but sharpened by Mitsuaki Takada. So you are saying Mitsuaki Takada is actually Yohei?
> 
> Mia that not taking the Sakai identify cloak and dagger a bit too far?
> 
> unless, Yohei’s “nom de guerre” is Mitsuaki Takada



yup. as far as I know they are the same person ! The reika cuts similar to the yohei b2. I have both in 240. I think the reika heel height is just a few mm higher.


----------



## RockyBasel (Oct 5, 2021)

Dang! Plot is always thick in Sakai


----------



## iandustries (Oct 5, 2021)

RockyBasel said:


> Dang! Plot is always thick in Sakai




Lets put it this way, part of the reason I have a Kikuchiyo Yohei blade on BST, was because Tsubaya mistook that for a Ginsan Suiboku, which I requested, and instead of having to pay return shipping to Japan, I figured someone here might want it.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 6, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> I asked Evan from Strata who sharpened the Sakai Kikumori Blue #1 damascus by Y. Tanaka, which I ended up buying. He replied the following:
> 
> "I do know who the sharpener is, but I unfortunately cannot disclose who it is per request of the craftsman and Kikumori. My apologies. Just know that they are very well respected, enough so in order to sharpen some of Tanaka's highest line. Perhaps Kikumori will disclose their name in the future."


That's sharpened by Myojin.

even though if you know Kyuzo's real name, I don't think you will find a lot of his personal knife brand.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 6, 2021)

zizirex said:


> That's sharpened by Myojin.
> 
> even though if you know Kyuzo's real name, I don't think you will find a lot of his personal knife brand.


How do you know? What i pleasant surprise. So it's basically a fuji FM with damascus


----------



## zizirex (Oct 6, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> How do you know? What i pleasant surprise. So it's basically a fuji FM with damascus


Every Craftsman has their own signature. it takes a while to see their signature though.
It is similar, but it's not finished in-house by Konosuke. Fujiyama is finished in-house by Ivan but only to some extent.


----------



## iandustries (Oct 6, 2021)

-deleted


----------



## iandustries (Oct 6, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> How do you know? What i pleasant surprise. So it's basically a fuji FM with damascus



I feel like this knife has been around longer than myojin has been a sharpener lol. While I don’t know for sure, I too would be pleasantly surprised if this were the case.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 6, 2021)

iandustries said:


> I feel like this knife has been around longer than myojin has been a sharpener lol. While I don’t know for sure, I too would be pleasantly surprised if this were the case.


Do you own a Sakai Kikumori Blue 1 Damascus by Y. Tanaka as well?


----------



## iandustries (Oct 6, 2021)

Knivperson said:


> Do you own a Sakai Kikumori Blue 1 Damascus by Y. Tanaka as well?



I have the wide bevel version, yes


----------



## zizirex (Oct 6, 2021)

iandustries said:


> I have the wide bevel version, yes


This one is the Choyo? Choyo is sharpened by Morihiro Hamono.


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 6, 2021)

It's also quite different from the Damascus one from Kikumori


----------



## iandustries (Oct 6, 2021)

zizirex said:


> This one is the Choyo? Choyo is sharpened by Morihiro Hamono.



no- not choyo. this from strata

cooksedge has a sexy rehandled one as well here

These were in production before choyo existed.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 6, 2021)

iandustries said:


> no- not choyo. this from strata
> 
> cooksedge has a sexy rehandled one as well here
> 
> These were in production before choyo existed.


those ones I don't know. I think those ones are by Nomura. I could be wrong.


----------



## Patinated (Oct 6, 2021)

Why not another Konosuke? Maybe a Sanjo, Madei or even Fujiyama?


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 8, 2021)

I doubt that the sharpener for the sakai kikumori blue #1 damascus was myojin. The one that I suspect the most is Shotaro Nomura. The cutting feel of this knife most closely resembles that of my other tanaka/nomura gyutos.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 8, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> I doubt that the sharpener for the sakai kikumori blue #1 damascus was myojin. The one that I suspect the most is Shotaro Nomura. The cutting feel of this knife most closely resembles that of my other tanaka/nomura gyutos.


There are 2 Types Blue 1damascus. The Wide bevel is Nomura, the convex is Myojin.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 8, 2021)

zizirex said:


> There are 2 Types Blue 1damascus. The Wide bevel is Nomura, the convex is Myojin.


Who told you this?


----------



## Knivperson (Oct 8, 2021)

I think this FM looks pretty similar to the Kikumori B1 Dama - same polish to the choil, same level of exposed core steel:

https://images.yswcdn.com/-67098781...e-fujiyama-white-1-damascus-gyuto-240mm-9.png


----------



## zizirex (Oct 9, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> Who told you this?


The rough wide bevel I know from one of the vendor. The convex is based on what Sakai Kikumori other series that is also sharpen by Myojin and the choil shot etc.


----------



## iandustries (Oct 9, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> I doubt that the sharpener for the sakai kikumori blue #1 damascus was myojin. The one that I suspect the most is Shotaro Nomura. The cutting feel of this knife most closely resembles that of my other tanaka/nomura gyutos.



what other lines are sharpened by nomura?


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 10, 2021)

iandustries said:


> what other lines are sharpened by nomura?


Miura itadaki carbon steel gyutos are all done by Shotaro Nomura. Migoto blue #1 is also done by Nomura. He has done some of the Sakai kikumoris as well.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 10, 2021)

I really can't complain about the grind on the Itadaki. It looks mundane from afar, and the lack of taper made me expect a clunker, but that thing cuts surprisingly smooth.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 10, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> I really can't complain about the grind on the Itadaki. It looks mundane from afar, and the lack of taper made me expect a clunker, but that thing cuts surprisingly smooth.


I actually think that the itadaki sucks for prep work. I only use it for cutting sushi rolls. And for that purpose, it's one of the best knives ever.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 10, 2021)

shinyunggyun said:


> I actually think that the itadaki sucks for prep work. I only use it for cutting sushi rolls. And for that purpose, it's one of the best knives ever.


What makes you dislike it? The only major gripe I had about it was that the cladding was hyperreactive. Most reactive knife I've had so far; almost saw it rust in front of my eyes. But after it takes a patina it settled down and wasn't really much of an issue for me. 
The grind on mine was a pleasant surprise; it's a bit of a heavier weight but it was surprisingly smooth through everything I threw at it.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Oct 10, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> What makes you dislike it? The only major gripe I had about it was that the cladding was hyperreactive. Most reactive knife I've had so far; almost saw it rust in front of my eyes. But after it takes a patina it settled down and wasn't really much of an issue for me.
> The grind on mine was a pleasant surprise; it's a bit of a heavier weight but it was surprisingly smooth through everything I threw at it.


Alright, "sucks" is exaggerated. I was comparing them to the likes of Toyama and migoto. Those are far better for general prep.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 11, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> What makes you dislike it? The only major gripe I had about it was that the cladding was hyperreactive. Most reactive knife I've had so far; almost saw it rust in front of my eyes.


True of the Hitohira Y Tanaka Yohei etc?


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 11, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> True of the Hitohira Y Tanaka Yohei etc?


Miura Itadaki; that's the only one I own. Never touched or handled any of the others so I have no informed opinion about them.
Admittedly I might be a bit spoiled... I realized after using it for a while that it's actually the only carbon clad knife I have; all my other carbons are either monosteels, or stainless clads. It's the cladding that's reactive on the Itadaki rather than the core. Settles down after a while though after it gets a patina - which it does fairly quickly.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Oct 11, 2021)

True of the Hitohira Y Tanaka Yohei.


----------



## tcmx3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Miura Itadaki; that's the only one I own. Never touched or handled any of the others so I have no informed opinion about them.
> Admittedly I might be a bit spoiled... I realized after using it for a while that it's actually the only carbon clad knife I have; all my other carbons are either monosteels, or stainless clads. It's the cladding that's reactive on the Itadaki rather than the core. Settles down after a while though after it gets a patina - which it does fairly quickly.




the solution to this problem for most knives is to nuke the media blasted finish. it just takes hours and hours and hundreds/thousands of dollars worth of sharpening gear


----------



## copacetic (Oct 15, 2021)

josemartinlopez said:


> True of the Hitohira Y Tanaka Yohei etc?





josemartinlopez said:


> True of the Hitohira Y Tanaka Yohei.



Are you asking or telling?

My Tanaka Yohei patinated quickly and is far from being hyper reactive.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 15, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> the solution to this problem for most knives is to nuke the media blasted finish. it just takes hours and hours and hundreds/thousands of dollars worth of sharpening gear


I don't think it was a problem with the finish. I think on the Itadaki it was best described as a hairline finish.. basically longitudional polish at a somewhat coarse grit. It's just that the cladding would go bonkers in a few minutes before it took a patina. Luckily as a result, it took a patina pretty quickly, after that it was quite okay.

Admittedly this might just be a problem with all carbon clad; I think monosteels / core steels are far less reactive because they have all their impurities removed, and these days a lot of the clad knives (at least with the ones I have) all happen to be stainless clad. Starting to see the reason why now.


----------



## iandustries (Oct 15, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> the solution to this problem for most knives is to nuke the media blasted finish. it just takes hours and hours and hundreds/thousands of dollars worth of sharpening gear



pardon the ignorance, but what is a media blasted finish?


----------



## Delat (Oct 15, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> I don't think it was a problem with the finish. I think on the Itadaki it was best described as a hairline finish.. basically longitudional polish at a somewhat coarse grit. It's just that the cladding would go bonkers in a few minutes before it took a patina. Luckily as a result, it took a patina pretty quickly, after that it was quite okay.
> 
> Admittedly this might just be a problem with all carbon clad; I think monosteels / core steels are far less reactive because they have all their impurities removed, and these days a lot of the clad knives (at least with the ones I have) all happen to be stainless clad. Starting to see the reason why now.



That was the case for my Itadaki as well. My first use was with onions and on the 3rd cut I noticed juices turning brown. I stopped, washed the knife, and put it aside. The next couple times I had proteins to cut (chicken and beef) I pulled it back out and it formed a really nice blue patina and completely settled down. I did leave it all rubbed up in chicken and steak juice for 20-30 mins after cutting, though.


----------



## Pisau (Oct 15, 2021)

iandustries said:


> pardon the ignorance, but what is a media blasted finish?



Media is the other name for the abrasive powder used in sandblasting. The resulted finish is often marketed as "kasumi" which had baffled noobs (like me) for trying to replicate such a thing with stones, until better informed.


----------



## Bico Doce (Oct 19, 2021)

I just picked up a Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo gyuto 240 mm from Bernal. This is my first Tanaka and first wife bevel gyuto. I tried it out and I was really impressed with the performance. I’m curious how this Tanaka compares to some of the others listed here. Does the Kyuzo grind greatly differ from the others?









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240mm Gyuto Aogami 1 Yakisugi Cedar - on order


Hand made in Sakai, rustic kurouchi finished iron clad aogami 1 forged by dentoukougeishi master smith Yoshikazu Tanaka and expertly ground by Kyuzo, a sharpener that is very well regarded for his wide double bevel work. Tanaka-san’s treatment of aogami is very highly regarded, he manages to...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## toast (Oct 25, 2021)

I don’t suppose anyone would know more about this Y Tanaka, based on the image? The retailer hasn’t been all that helpful. It’s supposedly a 180mm Gyuto, but I don’t know more.


----------



## iandustries (Oct 27, 2021)

heads up that there are some Y Tanaka blades in the rare Aogami Super hitting strata in the next few days. I saw it up earlier today without handles, but its now taken down. I think it was $700 for the 240mm Mirror Polish without handle and $600 for the kasumi


----------



## tostadas (Oct 27, 2021)

iandustries said:


> heads up that there are some Y Tanaka blades in the rare Aogami Super hitting strata in the next few days. I saw it up earlier today without handles, but its now taken down. I think it was $700 for the 240mm Mirror Polish without handle and $600 for the kasumi


I believe I recall seeing them being listed as 230x52, spines on the thicker side, ~159g blade only which would translate to around 200g with a basic handle.


----------



## xxxclx (Oct 27, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with this kurouchi dammy Tanaka Kyuzo? I've been coveting this for some time now and would appreciate any input









Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo Blue #1 Kurouchi Damascus Gyuto 240mm Taihei Bird's Eye Maple Handle


Sharpener: Kyuzo Kyuzo’s father Heihachi is one of the busiest sharpeners in Sakai. Heihachi’s workshop room and corridor were always filled with knives waiting to be sharpened. Although Kyuzo initially worked under his father to learn the foundation of rough sharpening, eventually he became a...




hitohira-japan.com


----------



## Bear (Oct 27, 2021)

I have one, the handle has black horn instead of blonde

I'm afraid it doesn't look like this anymore, the Ku is pretty much gone





It's one of my favorites


----------



## iandustries (Oct 27, 2021)

Bear said:


> I have one, the handle has black horn instead of blonde
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't look like this anymore, the Ku is pretty much gone
> 
> ...


so is there a damy pattern under the disappeared ku?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 7, 2022)

Here’s 2 Sakai Kikumori tanaka blue 1 gyutos which appear to be the same except with different kanji. Is there a reason the kanji is different?
Or am I mistaken and these are 2 different lines?








Sakai Kikumori 'Kikuzuki Uzu' 240mm Gyuto Aogami 1 w/ Saya


Sakai Kikumori Kikuzuki Uzu’ 240mm Gyuto. Double bevel aogami #1 core blade with damascus iron cladding. Octagonal magnolia wood and water buffalo ferrule handle. Comes with saya. Kikuzuki series knives represent some of the best of Sakai’s knife making. Made by craftspeople who are well...




bernalcutlery.com













Kikumori Blue #1 Damascus Gyuto 240mm


Kawamura Hamono was founded in 1926 in Sakai. Kikumori is praised for their beautiful craftsmanship utilizing traditional techniques specific to their region. This blade is hand forged from Blue 1 (aogami 1) high carbon core steel and cladded in an iron suminagasi damascus. Blue 1 steel is...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## WiriWiri (Feb 7, 2022)

Think the Kikuzuki is just the new branding really - Kikumori added a Choyo specific website last year, with the Kikuzuki range (damasus, ku, migaki) basically seeming to be positioned as the non mirror-polished versions of the choyos, using the same smith and sharpener combos

Possible that a different sharpener is involved between these two, but this whole range seems to be all Tanaka


----------



## shinyunggyun (Feb 7, 2022)

labor of love said:


> Here’s 2 Sakai Kikumori tanaka blue 1 gyutos which appear to be the same except with different kanji. Is there a reason the kanji is different?
> Or am I mistaken and these are 2 different lines?
> 
> 
> ...


These two are the same thing.


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 7, 2022)

there is a superb Y Tanaka that I got recently at Strata - y Tanaka Blue Super (Aogami Super)

extraordinary knife - also under the Sakai banner


----------



## Knivperson (Feb 7, 2022)

How does the blue super perform?


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 8, 2022)

The Strata super blue is one of the best. Thicker grind - like a Kaiju or Kono “thick FM”, amazing fit and finish. Fully convex, middle/weight WH. The most impressive knife I have handled recently


----------



## Bear (Feb 8, 2022)

RockyBasel said:


> The Strata super blue is one of the best. Thicker grind - like a Kaiju or Kono “thick FM”, amazing fit and finish. Fully convex, middle/weight WH. The most impressive knife I have handled recently


I've got Bernel's So-Ten and Strata's double bevel in 240 AS's, they are both really nice knives, the steel is perfect, sharpens super easy and holds an edge forever.


----------



## zizirex (Feb 8, 2022)

labor of love said:


> Here’s 2 Sakai Kikumori tanaka blue 1 gyutos which appear to be the same except with different kanji. Is there a reason the kanji is different?
> Or am I mistaken and these are 2 different lines?
> 
> 
> ...


It’s different. The top One have those stupid ugly heel chop.

i Wonder why they do that.


----------



## madmotts (Feb 8, 2022)

It looks like the choyo upside down pineapple (flower thing) has changed to a nun behind a flower, pinecone with a parachute, or pacman eating a ninja star (shuriken?)


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2022)

zizirex said:


> It’s different. The top One have those stupid ugly heel chop.
> 
> i Wonder why they do that.


Stupid ugly heel chop? Are you referring to the profile? Kanji looks cool to me.


----------



## zizirex (Feb 8, 2022)

labor of love said:


> Stupid ugly heel chop? Are you referring to the profile? Kanji looks cool to me.


Yeah, if you see the profile. The kikuzuki line have those very forward heel.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2022)

Ah okay.


----------

